# Opera for Iphone



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Opera for Iphone 
This looks pretty fast, doubt Apple will approve it though......


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I bet it would be allowed in the Android store


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

loserOlimbs said:


> I bet it would be allowed in the Android store


Wish I could debate that but found this somewhere:

"Opera Mini 5 is already available in beta on BlackBerry and Android platforms, but we know the biggest user base is currently iPhone, and Opera want in. If the browser delivers on what is promised, users will want in to. The roadblock is of course Apple.

-Source, Geek.com


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

iPhone's not the largest anything....

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...-biggest-winners-in-mobile-market-in-2009.ars

Android is expected to pass the iPhone by 2011 too... so no loss really. iPhone will never be a business tool, and the Nexus really is a much better phone, and Android 2.1 and up have a better OS. RIM and Android as I see it will be #1 and 2 soon, due to flexibility and business use. BES, and Google Exchange sync would be two murderous blows to the iPhone.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I wish they would make a firefox app so I could use Adblock... that's one thing I truly hate when browsing the Internet on my mobile device, all the stupid ads!


----------

